# LeEarl's Archery Setup & Tuning DVD Order Site



## LeEarl

Here is the link. I will be posting some short clips and pictures of the video early next week. We are leaving right after work for a snowmoblile race, my 5 year old is racing this year :teeth: 

So here is the link, SORRY for the delay but I will make up for it!! 

http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html


----------



## humphris

ordered, since I was the first do I get a prize?


----------



## WIarcher

*placed my order!*

I just wanted to say thanks for all of your hard work, from waht I have seen poseted here producing this has been quite a process for you. Can't wait to recieve to.

Thanks Again for all your hard work
Mark


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Just Got my copy ordered can't wait to watch!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## MrPenguin

Thank you, cant wait to watch it :thumbs_up


----------



## JMCFAN

Done...ordered! Although I rememeber you stating those who purchased the first one would be discounted...I didnt see that option.

no big deal.....:teeth:


----------



## horstie

Got one ordered. :thumbs_up I'm starting to feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## dajcentex

*Happy birth to me!*

The 15th is my birthday and what a great present to myself. I' ve been watching for this since i heard about it several months ago. 
Thanks for all your the hard work!


----------



## TobaBow

I just ordered one too! :thumbs_up I'm going now to put my woolies on and wait by the mail box. Burrr, shshsure is cold uuup hhhere.:loco: I can't wait to watch it.

Thanks,Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## evworld

Sent an order too, Thanks LeEarl. First one was good, this should be better.


----------



## downunder

LeEarl, I ordered one to be sent to me in Australia. It will mean extra postage for you so I tried to change things in Paypal to add a delivery cost but couldn't. Please get back to me with the extra cost.

Thankyou for the hard work you have put in to make this DVD. It is much appreciated. Glenn


----------



## BradClark

*Yippee!!!*

Ordered! I purchased the first one, too, and will gladly pay $12 for the second! I can't even begin to imagine how much work it must have been (although you've shared some of your heartaches along the way :embara: ).

Thanks!


----------



## illbowhunter

ORDERED!:thumbs_up 

I will be watching the mail for it.


----------



## flyfishtn

Just ordered mine, I can't wait!! :teeth:


----------



## Steyr101

Are you able to send this north of the border to Canada?


----------



## K-9

payment sent. Can't wait.


----------



## bpc13

Just placed my order also. Can't wait to get it and watch it since I've heard so many good comments about the 1st one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Count me in too*

payment sent. Been waiting for this quite a while. Heard the first one was worth waiting for too!:thumbs_up


----------



## Snuffer

*Paid in Full*

Thank LeEarl, can't wait for you to make me smart!!!


----------



## JMCFAN

BradClark said:


> Ordered! I purchased the first one, too, and will gladly pay $12 for the second! I can't even begin to imagine how much work it must have been (although you've shared some of your heartaches along the way :embara: ).
> 
> Thanks!


Diito....hope that didnt come off wrong.. .I would pay double for both:thumbs_up


----------



## pse4me

payment sent. can't wait to see it:teeth:


----------



## OK_SHOOTER

*thanks...*

just in time, I got my new Toad press before Christmas and now have ordered the DVD...looking forward to it...

thanks for providing the technical side of archery, it is well appreciated...


----------



## philhughes

*Ordered!*

Can't Wait!

BTW, if you need more $ for shipping to Canada let me know and I'll paypal you. There was no option on the sight.

P.


----------



## 2thepoint

$$$$ sent


----------



## Steyr101

Payment sent... dont want to miss out on this one. Got my first bow two weeks ago and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## knarrly

Mas cerveza por favor:beer: while I'm waiting


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks guys. The orders are pouring in!! I can ship to every place in the world with Priority Mail and it is not too much more to send to other countries. More paper work and might take long (will take longer ) but don;t worry about the extra cost. I will cover it.

I will be gone now for the rest of the week and weekend for the races :teeth: SO I will answer all question when I get back. I have answered everything so far, I think  If I missed you I will get back to you.

Once again, thanks to everyone!!


----------



## huntfish25

i sent mine


----------



## ubetcha

Ordered one too.I would also like to thank you for your hard work and the expense it took to do this DVD it is greatly appreciated.I hope to learn more about tuning a bow and what to look for when something is not right.
THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## VeroShooter

*Can't believe...*

It's only $12.00?! Imagine the work put into this. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Just ordered mine - you knew that was gonna happen!! Hope your hunting season did not suffer too much (just enough to let Team Full Draw win the contest).

Thanks!!


----------



## robertyb

Mine is ordered.


----------



## Joe P.

Can't wait to see it, thanks


----------



## wheels3563

money sent by paypal can,t wate to see


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW

Ordered mine. Hopefully this will ease the wait for my Trykon XL. I'm driving my family crazy.


----------



## Puffer99

Ordered mine too


----------



## Borack

*Ordered Mine*

Impatiantly waiting :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## RT Arc Arc

ttt


----------



## sharps45110

Mine is ordered. Thanks.


----------



## Sasnak

Ordered One.... PayPal Funds Sent


----------



## Greg / MO

Got my order in as well... PayPal sent! :thumbs_up


----------



## savedbygrace

*question*

What kind of bows are covered in the DVD?
Not as in brand types...but single cams, duallys...ect.
Also I've had a VERY bad experience with ordering online and would prefer not to order that way, is there a number where you can call to order it..I would really like to get it.


----------



## Rickochet

*Ordered*

I just Paypaled you for another copy! Looks like sales are brisk!!! Godspeed!!!


----------



## chadmad

I've owned my bow for 5 years and never really spent much time tuning. I'm dedicating myself to learning more about my bow this year. This sounds like a great place to start!

Thanks and I can't wait!!

Chadmad


----------



## FoamHunter1974

just ordered mine thanks alot


----------



## SMichaels

Just ordered mine...PayPal sent.


----------



## LeEarl

Bows covered in the video: 
Single cams
Dual cams
Hybrid cams
Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Newberry

This video is packed with great info for the beginer to intermediate archer. A great tool to have when starting to work on your own equipment, BUT by no means does this mean you should forget about your local Pro Shop!!


----------



## Black Snowman

My PayPal just cleared.


----------



## MKD

Is there a time line for delivery? I ordered Monday Thanks


----------



## Karoojager

Mine is ordered. Thanks.


----------



## goalie

Just ordered mine. Hopefully this will help since I just got my first bow. Thanks for helping out a fellow Minnesotan.

BTW, where in Northern Minnesota? 

My cabin is by Perham/NY Mills on Big Pine Lake.


----------



## Chard

Just ordered. Looking forward to seeing it.

Chard


----------



## yoda

*dvd*

Got my order in as well... PayPal sent! thanks 

This email confirms that you have paid [email protected] ([email protected]) $12.00 USD using PayPal.
Transaction ID: 6YA3216509485363U


----------



## Bellows1

TTT. 

Money sent. 

Who's willing to lend me the first video?


----------



## ohio moose

Ordered mine also.


----------



## JMCFAN

HAve the DVD's shipped yet?:tongue:


----------



## hayman

Same question. paid last week. Is there an ETA?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## robertyb

The order site says will start shipping 1-15-06.


----------



## LeEarl

First batch of DVD's are at the post office. I had to wait for more stamps, they are making me put stamps on them instead of running them through the machine. SO, I had to wait a few days to get enough. Hopefully all the orders are send out by the end of next week. Needed to order more stamps  

Out of country orders will take a little longer to ship. Keep watching they will be there soon!!!!


----------



## Kiteman

*PM's*

LeEarl--Pm'ed you twice--please answer so I know my order went through to you.

thanks,
Stan


----------



## BradClark

*Awesome!*



LeEarl said:


> First batch of DVD's are at the post office. I had to wait for more stamps, they are making me put stamps on them instead of running them through the machine. SO, I had to wait a few days to get enough. Hopefully all the orders are send out by the end of next week. Needed to order more stamps
> 
> Out of country orders will take a little longer to ship. Keep watching they will be there soon!!!!


Sweet!!! :banana:


----------



## MoBowman

Been waiting on it.....Paid:smile: 



MoBowman ```----------->


----------



## Bowtech Freak

I can't wait to get mine either.


----------



## BAIpigsticker

Ordered.... can't wait till it gets here:beer:


----------



## T3CHN1X

*Ordered*

Ordered mine today


----------



## DennyG

*Dvd*

Ordered mine on 1/6, anyone recieve theirs yet?
DennyG


----------



## FoamHunter1974

not yet hope it gets here soon son and i cant wait to watch it


----------



## LeEarl

OK I had a little problem with the shipping. I went with a better case this time and it turns out that I got the wrong price for shipping or I messed up the shipping cost. I have to stamp all the packages (don't ask) and i did not put enough postage on the packages. SO, I had 70 come back with wrong postage amount. I am very sorry for the delay. I will have them back in the mail by the weeks end and all others will go out as planned. I have been busy getting all the DVDs packaged and mailed out. I still hope to have them all out by the end of next week!!!!!

I also have a little suprise for someone that had alread ordered the DVD. I will post more about that later.

I will answer all PM's tonight. I have been very busy with everything!!


----------



## Bellows1

Thanks for the update LeEarl. Don't wear yourself out over this, we can wait.


----------



## FoamHunter1974

let me know if you need a little more money to help offset the shipping it would be no problem. we all know how the postage service likes uping the prices of stamps. just let me know you address and ill send you another 5.00 to help out


----------



## JMCFAN

Same here..... I will be glad to pitch in some more... the first one was great!! 

So whats the surprise????:zip:


----------



## T3CHN1X

*Postage*

Would be willing to help out with postage as well if needed, just PM if you need anything. Thank you for the great service you are doing for me at an incredible price!


----------



## LeEarl

Don't worry about the postage. But you should have seen the look on my wifes face when she seen all the pagkages back at our house. She helped put mailing lables and stamps on :wink: the first time. This time she said it was all up to me. But she is still helping.

Thanks everyone for understanding my mess up. Too much of a hurry I guess.

As for the suprise, lets just say someone is going to get a bigger package then the others!!


----------



## flats1

LeEarl Did you get my PM? If not i shipped $12 out for a video yesterday.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

LeEarl said:


> ...
> I also have a little suprise for someone that had alread ordered the DVD. I will post more about that later.
> 
> !!


I hope I get a surprise!!:tongue: I like surprises. I'm hoping for a video of you shooting that 120+ buck (which puts my 63 5/8" buck to shame - I need the points). 

I congratulate you for finally getting a buck and gettin' past that yearling doe you first shot. It just took you a long time to get him, which I know is why we've had to wait sooooooooo long for the tuning video.:wink:


----------



## FoamHunter1974

make sure you tell your wife we at AT thank her as well, and tell her at least you didnt send them to yourself i was in a hurry one day and kids were getting noisy and i filled out the bill and envelope and sent it in and the electric company calls three days later and asks for payment i told them i sent it and guess what shows up in the mail the next day oops boy you talk about a ticked off wife she still has not let that down and the electric company didnt believe me either they said everyone says ITS IN THE MAIL so make sure you tell here until it gets as bad as i did you are still ok.:embara:


----------



## tj_29

The first one was great can't wait till the next one comes


----------



## yoda

have the overseas orders been posted ??


----------



## hayman

LeEarl said:


> OK I had a little problem with the shipping. I went with a better case this time and it turns out that I got the wrong price for shipping or I messed up the shipping cost.



BEEN THERE AND HAD THAT HAPPEN. Try sending out hundreds of DVD+R's when the world isn't ready for this format. having to purcgas a -R/+RW burnners and reburn and resend. Happend a couple of years ago to me.



LeEarl said:


> I also have a little suprise for someone that had alread ordered the DVD. I will post more about that later.



Hope its me I love getting suprises:wink:


----------



## Kiteman

*Help me here...*

Guys, 
I need a little help here--I've read LeEarl's feedback, and it's all good..

You fellers all seem happy with him and his 1st DVD...

This is my first dealing with him, and this is what's happened: 
On Jan 10th, I PayPal'd him the money for this DVD. This transaction shows
on PayPal's website, but I never got the confirmation email from them. I have used PP for many years and many transactions--this has NEVER happened before.

On Jan 16th, I PM'd LeEarl to see if he got my payment...No answer.
It's now the 26th, and I've sent 5 PM's all with NO ANSWER,even though he posted this on the 24th: I will answer all PM's tonight.

Now I'm generally a positive guy, and want to think the best, since you are all happy, but I'm not getting a good first impression here... 

I just need a little reenforcement from y'all that it will work out OK. I'm not condemning anyone, and didn't really want to post this here, but feel I've given fair time for even a busy guy to answer my simple question, especially in light of his quote above.

thanks, 
Stan


----------



## Bellows1

Kiteman said:


> Guys,
> I need a little help here--I've read LeEarl's feedback, and it's all good..
> 
> You fellers all seem happy with him and his 1st DVD...
> 
> This is my first dealing with him, and this is what's happened:
> On Jan 10th, I PayPal'd him the money for this DVD. This transaction shows
> on PayPal's website, but I never got the confirmation email from them. I have used PP for many years and many transactions--this has NEVER happened before.
> 
> On Jan 16th, I PM'd LeEarl to see if he got my payment...No answer.
> It's now the 26th, and I've sent 5 PM's all with NO ANSWER,even though he posted this on the 24th: I will answer all PM's tonight.
> 
> Now I'm generally a positive guy, and want to think the best, since you are all happy, but I'm not getting a good first impression here...
> 
> I just need a little reenforcement from y'all that it will work out OK. I'm not condemning anyone, and didn't really want to post this here, but feel I've given fair time for even a busy guy to answer my simple question, especially in light of his quote above.
> 
> thanks,
> Stan


Kiteman, if LeEarl doesn't come through for ya, I will double your money back. Pinkie promise!


----------



## Kiteman

*yeah..*

 Now that's what I call positive reenforcement, Bellows!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dajcentex

I got my recipt from paypal, but read the post at the begining. He said that he wouldn't even be sending them till at least the 15th. thats only 12 days ago. with the postage error that added time too the last up date said he hoped to get it in the mail by the end of the week, today. I am sure he will come through.


----------



## Kiteman

*did read it..*

Daj--my concern is not answering my question about whether he got my payment due to me NOT getting the receipt from PayPal. I wasn't asking about ship date...looks like you need to read my post again!:wink: 

If I have a dispute with PayPal, I wanted to attend to it right away. 
 I STILL don't know if I have a problem with them or not....


----------



## johnny liggett

*No Dvd*

i'm not sure what's going on with the pay pal stuff , but i ordered one by CC.and still haven't received anything.it's been close to 3weeks, just wandering if it takes awhile.can anyone help me on when i should receive it, or have phone # to call


----------



## dajcentex

Sorry if I missunderstood the post. Thought you thinking you might have been taken for a ride. Don't know what to tell you about the pay pal thing Never delt with them before. I hope it gets here soon too though I been checking mail each day in anticipation. About the PM, I don't know Le Earl but in earlier posts he commented about the regular job taking alot of time. originally he wanted to have this DVD done back before the season even started. :embara:


----------



## Traven

Ordered Jan 5, still waiting, I hope its a good DVD.


----------



## TxTrapper

LeEarl will come through. Great guy!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kiteman

*Still hoping to hear...*

Just sent another PM  (that makes 6).  

 :beer: Maybe I have a problem, but I'd rather be told to GO TO HELL than ignored!!:beer:


----------



## robertyb

Kiteman said:


> Just sent another PM  (that makes 6).
> 
> :beer: Maybe I have a problem, but I'd rather be told to GO TO HELL than ignored!!:beer:




Ok,

Go to hell. 

I am waiting to but do not feel the need to PM him every few minutes about not receiving the DVD yet. It will get here soon I am sure.


----------



## hayman

*Courtesy IS Courtesy*.

I have sold over a thousand DVD of various topics that I have produced and I know how impatient people can get, including myself. What you have to understand is, if you have something for sale and someone *PAYS* for it, *YOU NO LONGER OWN IT*. The buyer wants his purchase *NOW*. If you have sold an item and you are not able to ship it right away then you are obligated to inform all the buyers of estimated delivery time or give the buyer a refund if the buyer so desires.

I paid a couple of weeks ago and am wondering what is going on also. I have offered my services to LeEarl as to editing, duplicating and or shipping.

My 2 cents
Bill


----------



## BradClark

*He did give us an update just a few days ago!*



LeEarl said:


> OK I had a little problem with the shipping. I went with a better case this time and it turns out that I got the wrong price for shipping or I messed up the shipping cost. I have to stamp all the packages (don't ask) and i did not put enough postage on the packages. SO, I had 70 come back with wrong postage amount. I am very sorry for the delay. I will have them back in the mail by the weeks end and all others will go out as planned. I have been busy getting all the DVDs packaged and mailed out. I still hope to have them all out by the end of next week!!!!!


Come on guys, give him a break! This isn't his primary business and he's trying to help us all out. He told us that he had to re-ship them due to a postage issue, so I would guess we'd receive them sometime this week or so.

Patience...:wink:


----------



## Kiteman

*Knew that was coming...*

Roberty--knew someone would pick up and run with that one:wink: 

However some of you (Roberty included) are STILL not understanding my dilemma..I'll try ONE MORE TIME to explain:

I don't feel the need to PM him AT ALL, much less every few minutes, about the delivery...IS THAT CLEAR?? I don't think that 6 PM's over 12 days is anywhere near excessive, much less "every few minutes" and my PM's are NOT ABOUT DELIVERY!!

My ONLY concern is that he might not have received my money from PayPal.
IS THAT CLEAR?  sheesh, guys... 

I just want an answer as to whether he got my money or not, so if he DIDN'T, I can start communications with PayPal to straighten it out.

I have complete faith he will deliver the DVD's, but I can't get get one if he
didn't get my money, and I can't find out IF he got my money, 'cause he doesn't answer his PM's!! IS THAT CLEAR?
 That is my ONLY ISSUE at this point!! 

 I know, I know, English is a second language to some...


----------



## Bellows1

Stan, you sure you didn't miss the notice from pay-pal? I've always received the notice. If your pay-pal account says you have paid it, you should be all set. 

I'm sure LeEarl will get to you when he has a minute. He hasn't been online since the 26th. 

My offer still stands if you want it.


----------



## ROSEAUKAINE

Paypal sent -- could it be better than the first????????


----------



## Hoyt123

*Dvd*

I know he will deliver. I paid a while back and have to wait for the DVD just like everyone else. Lets give LeEarl a break. :wink: After all he is helping everyone how to tune each of our set up...

Have a great evening....:wink: :cocktail: :beer: :wink:


----------



## jskd

That happened to me once when i purchased something from ebay. I got no paypal notification and after a few days the seller contacted me asking when i was going to send the payment and i told him i sent it the day the auction ended. We both contacted paypal and i have no clue what they told him but they told me that the payment did go thru. Something was fishy about that though because in the paypal transactions list they usually list where the payment was taken from, ie. bank account, cc, or paypal balance and they also list to where it was sent which would be the person your paying. Well mine only showed that the money was pulled from my account and it did not show where it was delivered, but those paypal jackasses was being stubborn and did not want to listen to a word i said, so the seller who was very nice decided to ship me the item and just wait it out for the payment, which was recieved about a week later.


----------



## Kiteman

*I'm Done!*

Well, I've whipped this horse way past death, so here's my thought:

I won't post here any more about this until I've heard from LeEarl, since
he's the only one who can answer my question. When it's answered, I'll post
the results.


----------



## up_close

*Check your account.*

Kiteman have you log in to your PayPal account and checked your history. It should show a payment to LeEarl for $12.00 and on the next line where the money came from, ie credit card, bank account, etc. If it shows there you should be O.K. Keith


----------



## dog-eze

*LeEarl's Archery setup & tuning DVD order site*

In Kiteman's defense, I paid via paypal on the 5th of Jan and my paypal acct shows the transfer of funds but I recieved no notice of payment from paypal. I'll just wait and see what happens.This is the only time I have used paypal and not gotten a reciept for payment. I hope this DVD is as great as the first


----------



## JMCFAN

Okay so my Paypal transaction was completed on Jan 5th....it is now the 29th...thats 3 weeks...... now I understand issues.,... but.....

Come on LeEarl....whats up...??


----------



## Bellows1

LeEarls responce in case anyone missed it.

LeEarl


----------



## Mr. October

LeEarl . . . a couple questions if you don't mind. Do you cover everything in this one you talked about in the first? The reason I ask is that I tried to go back and look at a couple things on the old one and it no longer plays. I haven't used it in a while and it has just been sitting in it's case but the end result is no DVD player can read it any longer.

So question 1 is, is this one burned to a better level of quality? I know you are doing this "on the side" but I think I remember you saying something about this too.

Also, if it covers everything in the first then I'm not so worried about replacing the first one. 

Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg / MO

Pete, if I'm not mistaken, he did say that he would be covering a lot of the same material and there would be no need for us who didn't have the first one to try to locate it... so I think it's safe to assume you'll be good to go.

I just can't wait for mine to get here; I'm tired of taking my new bows to shops who don't care near as much about treating my equipment the way I like for it to be treated. 

I just took my new '06 Allegiance in Realtree Hardwoods HD to a shop and before I could even believe what was happening the owner had it in the press and had trapped my hush kit between the roller and the limb and just started cranking down on it... I mean, I would think that it would just be absolute common sense to slide the rubber out of the way. And, yep, he removed some of the BowTech lettering from that limb... looked at the inside of the hush kit, and there it was stuck to the back side of it. 

Once I get this video and a Toad press, I'm _never_ going to let anyone else touch my bows again!


----------



## The Walker

Well, if LeEarl was able to get the first batch out by last Friday, as he mentioned in post #68, then we should start seeing them arrive in the mail today or tomorrow. But since he has not been on AT since the 26th….. Who knows?

One would think he would want to give an update to keep the fidgety people less fidgety.

Hey, this might put cracker out of business of tuning bows.


----------



## JMCFAN

WELL......mail man came and gone....no DVD today... 

heres hoping for tomorrow....:cocktail:


----------



## illbowhunter

No vid yet. 

Mailman starting to think I am nuts. I keep asking him if he is sure that is all.

Maybe LeEarl sent them by ponyexpress!?!?

Well I will check again tomorrow.


----------



## capt ace

No dvd here either!


----------



## vipper1967

*dvd*

no dvd yet and bought it the first day the link was posted.


----------



## ronedog

Ordered mine today. I see some who ordered right away haven't received them yet. Is there a time frame for orders, like wait 4-6 weeks or anything like that?


----------



## JMCFAN

I would hope for a update from LeEarl soon....:wink: .. like yesterday..... I know its only $12..... but its been close to a month...


----------



## Parker Guy

*Sipping Margaritas*

LeEarl is stretched out on a chase lounge in the Bahamas' with the $$millions$$ he scammed from all the bogus DVD's he sold. 



JUST KIDDING 

Doesn't anyone know LeEarl? I hate to think that something happened to him. It just seems odd that he hasn't made a post in a while.

I'm taking it that no one has received their DVD yet? I paid about a month or more ago….


LeEarl, Say something:jeez:


----------



## capt ace

NO LE EARL dvd today. anybody get thewir's yet?


----------



## illbowhunter

Mail came an gone. *NO DVD YET!?!?!?!?*:frusty:


----------



## Jay-J

*Mail came...*

and went with NO DVD. Ordered mine around a month ago....


----------



## hayman

It seam LeEarl logged on to AT yesterday….??


----------



## Hammer0419

Ditto. Starting to get old!!!!!!


----------



## JMCFAN

As a data pont...I ordered a DVD for another hobbie of mine (modeling) from a small firm...paid with PayPal on Sunday

Guess what was in my mailbox today....:wink:


----------



## hayman

Is that runway modeling or something to do with composites?


If it is composites then I have two DVD titles you might be interested in


----------



## JMCFAN

Its actually garage kit modeling....resin or vinyl kits....usually of the horror nature.

http://www.amazingmodeler.com/


The runway style....well....thats why I have internet :tongue: 

What do you mean "composites"?


----------



## kraiza

DVD order 3 weeks ago. Paid buy Pay Pal with a confirmation. No DVD yet.


----------



## evworld

Relax fellas.

The DVD will come. The same thing happened with the first DVD he made. Was slow to get in the mail but it got shipped. Allot of people were panicking back then too....


----------



## Parker Guy

*Relax?*

*Relax?*

That is no excuse, ha should have learned from last year and not accepted $ until the DVD was complete.

I'd say people are relaxed, to a point. I can't believe there isn't a flood of negative feedback on LeEarl in the feedback section. 

*LeEarl, you really want to and need to make a statement.*

Nobody knows this guy personally?


----------



## capt ace

Still no dvd. What gives?


----------



## Hammer0419

Negative feedback... Luck this isn't Ebay. Rating would not be too good.


----------



## plumkrazy

Man! I've never seen so many people get SO bent out of shape over a $12.00 DVD. Everybody says he came through the first time, so he may be slow, but he'll come through this time. I ordered mine the first day you could and I'm not worried. I don't know the guy, but I'm sure I'll receive the DVD in due time. Those that are worried shouldn't have ordered until they were ready to ship. This is too good a site (I think) to get swindled on. If you're not happy, contact paypal and get your money back, or look on the receipt and get his address. Just my .02 worth!


----------



## JMCFAN

"Due time"??? due time is when you have my money.... if the DVD is not ready...dont start taking money...  its simple. It has now been 2 days shy of a month...I dont think getting upset is out of the question. Yes its only $12....but it was my $12...and I have nothing for it... 

Come LeEarl....throw me a bone.... you have been logged on.... we know....

Even if if he just told us whats up I think 90% of folks would be ok....but silence...come on...

Wonder if I offered to copy his first one and send it out if I would get a response....


----------



## Bellows1

*I don't mind the waiting...*

I don't mind the wait, but I can't defend the no responses. He has had plenty of opportunities to keep you all informed and has not. 

Kiteman, I owe you an apology. Whenever you want to collect, PM me.:sad: 

Bill


----------



## flats1

This is getting old...... I don't even know if my money order i sent to him about 3 weeks ago ever got to him.


----------



## JMCFAN

Based on his profile he was logged on Jan 31...which is 6 days after he told us about the FUBAR at the post office.... I would hope if indeed he had fixed the postage issue everything woud be "in the mail" by then...and we would have in hand...or at least SOMEONE would.

Do I sound pissed..... ???


----------



## Daniel Boone

*I will do what I can do*

Give me a few days:wink: 

I will keep you informed.
DB


----------



## robertyb

Daniel Boone said:


> Give me a few days:wink:
> 
> I will keep you informed.
> DB



OK guys:

DB is on the case now. He will find out what is going on and let us all know. Just sit back and let DB do his job.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Oxford and me will get to the bottom of this*

Soon I hope


----------



## JMCFAN

I will leave it in Boones hands..:wink: .for a few days...


----------



## BAIpigsticker

Daniel Boone is a straightup man as most of us know, let the mods. do their thing. I am waiting too.


----------



## Lock On

Well boys I went ahead and ordered one today. Yes I've read the negative response. I'm waiten on my Toad bow press too, but I know its coming. Paitience is a virtue boys. Don't you guys sit in a deer stand? All jokes aside, LeEarls gonna come thru. Probably waited to see what the orders were gonna be like before having a large amount produced. Larger volume order for him allows him to get them at a better price. Nothing wrong with that.:yo:

* Mathews Q2XL
* Montana Black Gold
* Trophy Ridge Drop Zone
* Carbon Tech Hippos
* Scent Lok


----------



## Parker Guy

Lock On said:


> Probably waited to see what the orders were gonna be like before having a large amount produced. Larger volume order for him allows him to get them at a better price. Nothing wrong with that.:yo:


That maybe so, I kind of doubt it, not with ALL the response on this post prier to accepting $$$. SORRY not going to buy that.

The point is, if he is laid up in the hospital then the silence is understandable. If it is a computer thing then I can’t believe he knows nobody here on AT that he could have asked, by phone, to make a post.

I just can’t believe no one knows him enough to give him a call and find out something and let us know about it. 

If it is a technical thing regarding the production of the DVD then he should have, at the least, made a post expressing the fact that he is having problems.



Lock On said:


> Don't you guys sit in a deer stand?


I don’t hunt, so no I don’t just sit around and do nothing for many hours just like I don’t like paying for something for over a month ago and not hearing from the seller. Come Monday and no word from LeEarl then I am going to dispute the Pay Pal payment.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Lets get this right*

He needs to communicate better here, I think we all agree with that. Answer PM's

Oxford and myself have both tried contacting him. I have a phone number I will try today. 

JUst let us find out whats up!


----------



## Kiteman

*Thanks!*

Thanks, DB. I appreciate your efforts, as do the others with concerns.
I looked on his website for a phone number, but there is none.
I did try emailing him through AT when he never answered the PM's, but
the email is unanswered also. That was about 3 days ago. It REALLY did not
look good when we saw he logged on without ANY response to ANYONE.
Maybe he had an emergency or health issue, and then, like Parker said, we'll 
all understand.

Bellows, you don't owe me a thing, but I sure appreciate your offer!!


----------



## mobowhntr

I hope everything is O.K. with LeEarl. I am sure he will fix this when he can.


----------



## BAIpigsticker

Hooked said:


> I hope everything is O.K. with LeEarl. I am sure he will fix this when he can.


:zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## Borack

JMCFAN said:


> Based on his profile he was logged on Jan 31...which is 6 days after he told us about the FUBAR at the post office.... I would hope if indeed he had fixed the postage issue everything woud be "in the mail" by then...and we would have in hand...or at least SOMEONE would.
> 
> Do I sound pissed..... ???



File a complaint with PayPal, that will get his attention..!!


----------



## mobowhntr

ISCORE4U said:


> :zip: :zip: :zip:


???? Why are you telling me to zip it???? All I am saying is I hope nothing bad has happened to LeEarl. Is that a problem?


----------



## Daniel Boone

*LeEarl*

Had no luck today.

I tried. If anyone has a good number please PM it to me.


----------



## BAIpigsticker

*Hooked*

Now that you fire back..... let's have a little talk. I posted on this subject a week or so ago and you replied. It seems that I'm not the only person on here that is a little upset. I too hope that LeEarl or his family or whatever is OK. Maybe YOU can explain the situation. Until then, I stand by my post that you replied to the first time!!!


----------



## mobowhntr

Your right, I responded to it. I was telling you to check the thread for his update and you put bad feedback in the general for sale section. I dont know LeEarl from Adam, but I still hope nothing serious has happened to him or his.


----------



## JMCFAN

I am giving hin the "benifit of the doubt". until Sunday. That is more then fair. Then I go to PayPal etc.... I really dont want to do it because the first DVD was top notch... but this is not right....:sad:


----------



## Kiteman

*PM'd DB*

I just PM'd DB:hail: with a :tele: number I found from "411locate.com". Hopefully, it's the correct LeEarl Rugland.

Let's allow him to do his job, and see what happens. :grouphug:


----------



## trapper05

*Dvd*

There's also a site called Switchboard.com. It has never failed me. All you need is a name and state. Unless his # is unlisted. I'm just another guy who payed and has nothing to show for it. hope he is OK first and foremost then I hope he gets his act together. Trapper


----------



## Hammer0419

Just checked the mail and there was a DVD in there!!!!!But not the bow tuning dvd, what a shock. Purchased a Mid-West hunting DVD off Ebay four days ago and received it today. Not too shabby. I will give it a little longer then also file with Paypal on this matter. I do a lot of Ebay transactions and this is WAY BEYOND the issue of losing $12. This is now a matter of PRINCIPLE. For those that sit here and beat there chest that "they have no worries", horray for you. But obviously you are missing the point at this stage. I have no problem waiting for anything, and have done so many times. As they say good things take time. But not in the half assed manor that this is being conducted in. God forbid I hope all is well, but you must know someone to get a message out here to ease some minds for those that sent you money for your product in return.


----------



## wheels3563

sent my paypal on jan,6,no dvd,starting to feel .......well.i hope he comes through,in all his posts and on his website he seems like a good guy,i,ll give it some more time


----------



## Borack

wheels3563 said:


> sent my paypal on jan,6,no dvd,starting to feel .......well.i hope he comes through,in all his posts and on his website he seems like a good guy,i,ll give it some more time



My patiance ran out...There is NO EXCUSE for not keeping the throngs apprised of the situation when they paid with earnest monies...Filed a PayPal complaint.... If you wait longer than 30 days, it may be too late..The complaint can always be dropped if the DVD falls out of the sky....


----------



## JMCFAN

Guess What?!?!?!?!?!? 

No DVD in the mail today...  

I am filing with Paypal as well.....this is crap!!


----------



## plumkrazy

I see everyone's point, also. He should be on here explaining what the **!!# is going on. But, it's been 20 days since he said he would ship, then all the FUBAR, so if I haven't received by Friday the 10th, I'll lodge a complaint with PayPal as well. Til then, I am impatiently waiting


----------



## Hit-em

I'm sure most of us can live without the $12 we sent for the DVD, but I think the thing that's really pi$#ing everyone off is the fact that LeEarl has decided to ignore everyone.

The truth of the matter is you don't take people's money no matter what the amount is & not honor the deal. I don't care if it's a buck, you just don't do that. There is absolutely no reason to take money for something when you don't have anythng to ship.

If LeEarl had told people that he needed the seed money to get this off the ground, that would be a different story. This was not the case.

I don't care what his personal sitituation is. The fact he had been on the site during the time when a lot of people were voicing their concerns & didn't bother to respond tells me everything I need to know.

I filed a complaint with Paypal more on principal then anything else. To be honest with you I would prefer not to have anything to do with the guy that also includes his so called DVD.

So LeEarl if by chance you ever read this please keep the $12 & your DVD.
It's obvious you need the money more then I do, if this what you had to do to make a few bucks.

Obviously you're in need of the money & a few other things.


----------



## Lock On

The guy won't return my e-mail either. Was willing to give him benefit of the doubt, but so much for that. Remember LeEarl, "The reward for a mans toil is not what he gets for it, but rather what he becomes from it". It's not looking to good for you right now. I think you're video career might be history. Gonna go file with Pay-Pal.


----------



## Bellows1

Lock On said:


> Well boys I went ahead and ordered one today. Yes I've read the negative response. I'm waiten on my Toad bow press too, but I know its coming. Paitience is a virtue boys. Don't you guys sit in a deer stand? All jokes aside, LeEarls gonna come thru. Probably waited to see what the orders were gonna be like before having a large amount produced. Larger volume order for him allows him to get them at a better price. Nothing wrong with that.:yo:






Lock On said:


> The guy won't return my e-mail either. Was willing to give him benefit of the doubt, but so much for that. Remember LeEarl, "The reward for a mans toil is not what he gets for it, but rather what he becomes from it". It's not looking to good for you right now. I think you're video career might be history. Gonna go file with Pay-Pal.


Paitience is a virtue boys.  

I don't blame ya all. If you can get your money back you should try. 

Maybe DB can disable the link to the video before anyone else buy in.

Myself, I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## LeEarl

*WOW, what a response!!*

Wow, I am gone for a week and this is what I get. I have shipped over 160 DVD's the the rest are going out this week. I have not been on the internet for over a week because I have been duplicating DVD's and working on my daughters race sleds.

Sorry if you are mad but most of the DVD's have shipped. Like I said in the first post, I was shooting for a Jan 15th ship date. I was not asking for the $$ but some of the people here wanted to get on a "list" and send $$ right away. I was 3 day off the 15th to ship and that put me on the 18th. THEN, like I posted before I messed up and put the wrong postage on the first 100 dvds that all came back ot me in 1 week, so then I was even more behind. I am trying to get them all out ASAP and will have all the orders filled for sure this week. I have been busting my butt for the past 3 weeks with my family, work and more work. I work 2 jobs like most here on AT and I am doing the best I can.

This will be the last DVD I make. Sorry if I have made anyone on here angry. The DVD's, over 160 of them, have been shipped USPS as of Friday the 3rd.


----------



## up_close

*WOW, what a response!!*

Thanks LeEarl, Looking forward to the CD. Many of us do appriciate you sharing your Mojo with us so we can be more independant and do the work on our bows ourself.:thumbs_up Don't let the few discurage you about continuing with more. Thanks Keith


----------



## LeEarl

I will start a new thread if needed to reply everyday on shipping orders if that helps. I am sorry I took a week off here and did not check this link. I will check it everyday now that my daughter has her ice sled and race trailer ready. My wife has been duplicating DVD's while I have been in the shop working on the race sleds. Then I come in and get them ready to ship. It has been working out great but it seems I get more orders then I have time to make them. I have only about 60 more to go and I will be caught up.

Remember, over seas and canada orderd will take longer because of customs. I have to fill out a seperateCustoms Decleration on the DVD being shipped.

Also, the orders taken my mail will be at the tail end too. We printed lables my PayPal orders first and they were printed my first name order. A-Z, if this helps at all.


----------



## Bruce4

*me too*

Sometimes a little patience goes a long way. But, that's the trouble with the internet. We sometimes say things that we would not say in person. I am looking forward to recieving the DVD. I'm pretty sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Hemingway

Family?? Two jobs??? Hey, we ain't got time for that!!!!! We want that DVD we ordered!!!!

J/K man, glad everything is okay and I'm looking forward to the video...


----------



## LeEarl

ALL PM's and e-mails should be answered. If I missed one PLEASE send me a PM and I will answer any questions ASAP!! I will not take a week off from here again. Here is a picture of what I have been working on every night while DVD's are duplicating. My daughter is #40 and out in front (5 years old). Did I say I have had a lot of orders this time? Well, I have and I am sorry for any problems I may have created to anyone. 

For those of you who have filled with PayPal, I will sned your DVD's special so I can get a tracking # on them to resolve the issue. I will take care of this my Wed this week. But one of the DVDs have already been sent USPS without a tracking # and i have no idea how to clear that one up. I tryed and we will see if it works or not.

As for the special bonus prize, someone and only 1 will be getting a bow sized box with their DVD order. I am not tell who yet but we should know by the end of the week who got it!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Promblem Solved guys*

Lets be patient and let LeEarl know if you have anymore promblems in a pm or email
DB


----------



## evworld

*Thanks*

Thanks LeEarl,

Keep the family on top of the list!!!!!!! I can wait for a DVD that I will watch a few times and it will spend more time on the shelf. I hope the checked flag will be waving...


----------



## Postone

*I'm sure it will be worth the wait!!!*

:zip: 
Anyone still complaining after he explained what happened, must not have a wife and kids!

I think he has his priority's straight, we just need to be patient.


----------



## MKD

Thanks LeEarl for your work, please don't let the masses on here get you down. I know this DVD will help me a lot and would wait longer if need be. Thanks again and God Bless. By the way did you daughter win????


Also I hope any of you that have acted on getting your money back but for some reason the DVD and the BOW SIZE box gets to you you should send it back to LeEarl.


----------



## sh25084

way to go LeEarl family always comes first can't wait to get cd an good luck on the racing, I know i can't wait until i'm back racing:wink:


----------



## Lock On

Got my e-mail. Learned a little lesson out of this myself. Like my Daddy always said...Son its better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open and remove all doubt. My apologies LeEarl, and family should always come fisrt. Mine always have. Why should yours be any different. Sure I'll enjoy the DVD.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Lesson learned here on both sides*

Its solved and lets move on. :wink:


----------



## robertyb

MKD said:


> Thanks LeEarl for your work, please don't let the masses on here get you down. I know this DVD will help me a lot and would wait longer if need be. Thanks again and God Bless. By the way did you daughter win????
> 
> 
> Also I hope any of you that have acted on getting your money back but for some reason the DVD and the BOW SIZE box gets to you you should send it back to LeEarl.



Amen,

If you got your money back and receive ANYTHING at all from LeEarl and keep it you will become a thief. I hope if this happens LeEarl will post your name and address here for all to see.


----------



## JMCFAN

My Paypal complaint canceled and am looking forward to the DVD! :embara: 

A quick post with " Hey taking a week off....will send DVD in a week or so" would have saved a bunch of bandwidth....:wink:


----------



## Bellows1

Thanks for your responce LeEarl. Yes, we all have families and jobs to take care of, but that doesn't excuse the fact that this matter was left unattended for so long. I don't blame some of these people for being upset, with no DVD and no word from you. 

As DB always says,


Daniel Boone said:


> How hard is it to communicate and finish the deal. Many do it here all the time with never a bad feedback.
> 
> If member contacts me then I will be contacting you. If you cant or wont be here to receive pm's, "DONT DEAL HERE"
> 
> Bottomline finish the deal.


I'm glad all is OK with you and the family, thanks for taking your time to make this DVD and sharing your knowledge with the rest of us.

Bill


----------



## Hammer0419

Horray!!!!!!!!!!! I think that is all everyone here needed was a little reassurance thing were on there way or soon to be. Like I said, It wasn't a $$ factor. I really, really want this DVD. When he announced this DVD I was like a little kid. I have purchased my own press, tools etc. and have all intention of taking care of my own equipment and others but did not have the know how to do so. So when this was released I could not waite. Over anxious might be a better description. Well hopefully this week will be a good one.:wink:


----------



## TobaBow

Patience is a virtue gentlemen. 

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## dajcentex

*Thanks Le Earl!*

Never doubted you! Also, thanks for all the time and trouble you took to develop this for thoses of us who want to learn what you already know about bow tuning. I am looking forward to this DVD just as much now as I did when you first started talking about doing this way back in the summer. what was it July? I understand people get nervous but good grief. $12 is the cheapest price on an instructional book, video or DVD ive ever seen on any subject I guess I just don't understand the rush. 

Thanks again! and let us know how your girl does in the races.


----------



## Iabow

Thanks LeEarl for the hard work you've done, looking forward to watching it. Looked like your daughter was having a blast :thumbs_up .


----------



## FoamHunter1974

I wasnt mad at all about the delay 2 weeks ago i fell and fractured my elbow and the doc told me to take some time off and let it heal, if i would have got the dvd it would have tempted me into doing things i should have not done,LOL. hey LeEarl my offer still stands about helping you with the extra shipping costs i know you have gained more stress over this than you should have and im willing to send alittle more to help you out its the least i can do for you. and to the most of you out there how can you shoot a deer with a bow if you cant be a little bit patient or understanding that things happen that you cant control.LeEarl is a great guy and knows his stuff I would have waited alot longer for the disk if need be because because 12 dollars is nothing look what you will be saving when you can do the work yourself lets all give LeEarl a big THANK YOU and thank the whole for all they have done to get this done with all he has to do. Im a father of 4 and it can get ruff at times so my hats off to you LeEarl.


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks again for be sooo understanding. I know I need to get these out and have been working hard on everything. This week is dedicated to getting ALL the orders out. I am leaving for Idaho on the 14th to go Snowmobiling!!!!! HEEHAAA. SO I will have all the oders caught up before I leave.

Thanks again and I will keep sending orders!!


----------



## tj_29

Family is #1, loved the first video can't wait for the second.Keep up the good work.
Trev


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW

Mine came today! I'll be leaving work early to watch it.


----------



## doogy_7

Just ordered mine. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Bruce4

*dvd*

No bow sized box, but the DVD was in the mail!!!


----------



## PA Dan

*Dvd*

I just ordered mine!! I can't wait to see it. Thanks LeEarl!!!


----------



## dajcentex

*got it!*

got my DVD today and skiped around on it and watched about 20 min. so far. The DvD has now paid for itself as I have learned how to do 2 things that I have paid to have done before that I didn't know how to do. 
Thanks Le Earl. 

Oh yeah. NO big box so I guess the lucky Guy or girl is still out there.


----------



## hayman

*I GOT A BIG BOX TODAY!!!!*

But it wasn't from LeEarl nor did the DVD arrive. That's okay a big box will probably take a day longer because it's *BIG*.

Bill


----------



## Hemingway

So, whats the running time on the DVD???


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW

After watching the first hour of the DVD, I must say this is the best money I've spent in a long, long time. Thanks LeEarl for all the great info and for taking the time to put this all together. I'd be willing to pay ALOT more for this. Gotta go finish the DVD now, then it's time to start practicing what I've learned.

By the way, my wife say's your very handsome.


----------



## BradClark

Bruce4 said:


> No bow sized box, but the DVD was in the mail!!!


Same for me! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hayman

So, those that received the DVD, did you Pay Pal before or after Jan 9th? Just trying to figure when I should expect mine.

Won't do me any good now for Vegas but maybe it will help me tune for Louisville.

Bill
*Still looking for that big box from LeEarl*


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Received my DVD...thank you LeEarl*

Thank you sir.


----------



## Hemingway

hayman said:


> *Still looking for that big box from LeEarl*



Sorry Bill, but I'M expecting the BIG box!!! :tongue:


----------



## dgnle

*DVD arrived today*

Received my DVD today. 

I watched most of it already and well worth the $$. Thanks LeEarl...Nice job. 

Now for the big box to arrive in the mail later this week to top it all off!:wink:


----------



## LeEarl

More DVDs shipped today and the big box will go out tomorrow or Wed. I had my wife pick a number and I went down the list to find the name. I hope they can use it!! 

Any of you that recieved the DVD yet notice the editing messup I made? For got to cut pit abotu 5 secs of video in one clip. Oh well, still makes for a good laugh when I see it


----------



## up_close

Boy I'm I glad that I havn't got mine yet. Just sent it tommorow or Wednesday with the BIG BOX. :thumbs_up :wink: :beer: Keith


----------



## bearintex

LeEarl said:


> More DVDs shipped today and the big box will go out tomorrow or Wed. I had my wife pick a number and I went down the list to find the name. I hope they can use it!!
> 
> Any of you that recieved the DVD yet notice the editing messup I made? For got to cut pit abotu 5 secs of video in one clip. Oh well, still makes for a good laugh when I see it


Is that where it shows you trying to get the zoom set right, going back and forth?

Great job on the video. Watched about half of it yesterday evening. I've got to get me a press set up.

BTW, you have any kin down in the Yoakum/ Bay City area of Texas? I'd swear you were a triplet to a pair of twin second cousins of mine down that way. I've got to take the DVD to my Mom and show her it's so close.


----------



## erasmu

I received my DVD today. It is great, thanks. It contains a lot of information and is easy to follow.


----------



## DennyG

*Video*

Got the CD yesterday, LeEarl did a great job.


----------



## BradClark

*Dvd*

I watched the first 3-4 chapters today and I just can't say enough! I have very little experience making my own adjustments and tuning. I've learned (read) tons here on AT and am very thankful for the info. But, to see it done on a video speaks millions!

Thanks LeEarl! Great work! :beer:


----------



## bry2476

Ordered yesterday, can't wait to get it.


----------



## illbowhunter

*Mailman came and went. No dvd yet.*:hurt:


----------



## LeEarl

More went out today. Don't worry it will be three very soon!! I will have all the orders out that I have recieved by Monday of next week. This includes the ones that were just ordered this week.

I am going to post a new thread for anyone having troubles with the DVD format. I know it will happen and I will send a new format out when I get the other back. It is not the DVD but the format of the DVD and your player. OK I will post it on the new thread.


----------



## ohio moose

Got mine too.Thanks lots of useful info.


----------



## Gerry50

*Dvd*

Have ordered one also can't wait for it to arrive.It will be longer than most as it's coming all the way to Bonny Scotland. If i need to send more for delivery please let me know as there was no way of doing so when i ordered through paypal.Hope the BIG BOX get's on the plane ok :laugh:


----------



## Nick1959

Didn't get mine yet so the big box must be on the way. What's in it? 

Thanks,
Nick:cocktail:


----------



## tbailey

*Got Mine, Good Info*

LeEarl,

I never ordered your first edition and have only watched about 30 minutes. Worth every penny even for us old timers.  It was a nice surprise to see the DVD is well over 2 hours.


----------



## horstie

*The DVD*

the mailman hasn't brought mine either, either he's a slacker, or he's having a tough time with the box:wink:


----------



## robertyb

I have not received mine either and I should have been in the first batch, paid a month ago and last name starts with a B.

Is mine lost??


----------



## flats1

Mine has not got here yet either...i guess because bigger boxes take a longer time.


----------



## capt ace

Ordered mine on jan6th. Still not here.Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LeEarl

After today I only have 21 more to go to get caught up to Feb 5th. I will print the other lables off PayPal tomorrow and get them out by next week.

I assure you that all the DVDs are shipping. The lables were done by first name and right now all the first orders are out and gone. You all should have them very soon. I sent out a HUGE amount this week. Keep checking your mail box and they will be there soon

And for the bow size box, Well the persons name starts with a G and last name ends in S. They live in MO. That narrows it down a little  That box will go out Monday after I am all caught up with all the orders!!!!!!!


----------



## ubetcha

Hi LeEarl 
I think you got the name mixed up.Mine starts with a R and ends with T.I live in WIS:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tman704

LeEarl, paypal payment was sent on Wednesday.

Thanks
Tony Politi


----------



## Nick1959

Hey guys ............... I know the big box is mine. :lie: 

Nick


----------



## TCR1

I am sending you a PM. 

Thanks.


----------



## FoamHunter1974

thanks for the great dvd LeEarl loved every min. of it learned some nice shortcuts from you YOU THE MAN BIG THANKS


----------



## capt ace

Still waiting. Looks like tomorrow, again.


----------



## Cabbage14

*Dvd*

Mine arrived today, cant wait to get a chance to watch it. Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## MKD

Mine came today great job LeEarl. Hey guys I sent my order early on and just received mine so I am sure yours is on the way. Thanks again


----------



## JMCFAN

Mine came today as well... no big box....but thats okay! Thanks LeEarl!!

My wife was hoping to watch a movie tonight.... oh oh....:wink:


----------



## 164 Bowhunter

*got my dvd*

I received my dvd last Friday. Have been watching it off and on, watched most of it. Great job LeEarl! Well worth the wait.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## SMichaels

Got mine today. Now if I can just find some time to actually watch it... Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## bugsplat

I received the dvd today! Thank you and it was very well done. Lots of goodies..

Thanks.


----------



## Nick1959

Mine doesn't work


----------



## Nick1959

*It does work!!!!!*

For some reason the DVD player in my laptop doesn't like it. My other DVD players play it just fine.:wink: 

Looks Good,
Nick


----------



## bigcountry67

Recieved mine today, but doesn't work in either of my DvD players.Figures mine would be one of the ones that need to be reformated.LeEarl please let me know what to do.
Michael


----------



## Greg / MO

Gulp!

Could it be? I've been watching this post as well as the mail every day with baited breath... The longer it took, the more hopeful I've become, as I was among the first to place my order...

That would be totally cool, as I can't tell you how long it's been since I won ANYTHING...


Maybe, maybe, maybe...


----------



## evworld

Well, from what LeEarl said. I can rule out getting the big box. So, Hopefully the small package will be her soon......


----------



## RT Arc Arc

Thanks!! Got mine in the mail today.


----------



## Hoyt123

*Thanks*

A big Thanks to you LeEarl. Got mine yesterday and WOW.... Thanks a Bunch...:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Got my dvd yesterday its awesome!!! Hey LeEarl do you like the Hoyt Spiral Cams because it was hard to tell by the dvd!


----------



## JMCFAN

Greg / MO said:


> Gulp!
> 
> Could it be? I've been watching this post as well as the mail every day with baited breath... The longer it took, the more hopeful I've become, as I was among the first to place my order...
> 
> That would be totally cool, as I can't tell you how long it's been since I won ANYTHING...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe, maybe...



If I were a betting man I would say you should be expecting a big box:tongue: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## house

Looking forward to receiving this one. Loved your last one.


----------



## robertyb

Well, mail ran again and still no DVD. 

Maybe Monday.........


----------



## akaSharkey

Greg / MO said:


> Gulp!
> 
> Could it be? I've been watching this post as well as the mail every day with baited breath... The longer it took, the more hopeful I've become, as I was among the first to place my order...
> 
> That would be totally cool, as I can't tell you how long it's been since I won ANYTHING...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe, maybe...


Greg since you just got two new Bowtechs, and are a staff shooter you better pass it my way.:wink: Just Kidding congrats if you got it.


----------



## Rickochet

*I got it!*



LeEarl said:


> After today I only have 21 more to go to get caught up to Feb 5th. I will print the other lables off PayPal tomorrow and get them out by next week.
> 
> I assure you that all the DVDs are shipping. The lables were done by first name and right now all the first orders are out and gone. You all should have them very soon. I sent out a HUGE amount this week. Keep checking your mail box and they will be there soon
> 
> And for the bow size box, Well the persons name starts with a G and last name ends in S. They live in MO. That narrows it down a little  That box will go out Monday after I am all caught up with all the orders!!!!!!!



*I received mine today and it was worth the wait! Thanks!*


----------



## Hammer0419

I received mine also. Just watched the first part and already love it. I couldn't be happier. Thanks.........................


----------



## beast

*dvd*

recived mine and without a doubt is one of the best tuning programs that i have seen. mine didn't want to play at first but i used can air that you can get at walmart and blew into our dvd player and it played just fine.if i only had known that he needed a bowtech to tune i could of sent him mine


----------



## mtnshtr

*Got it today*

I received mine today. Without a doubt the biggest bargain I've ever purchased in archery. Thanks. Well done.


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks everyone. I am glad you guys like it so far. 

Well, Greg might be right :wink: but I think the DVD will be there a few days before the big box!!!

As for DVDs that do not play in your players, check out my post about "Tuning DVD problems and fixed" here in the bow tuning forum.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2320711#post2320711


----------



## Encino14

Got mine in today and for being new to the game, the DVD definately fills in alot of gaps.

Thank you


----------



## JPG

*Great Job !*

LeEarl,

Just a thanks on the DVD. I got it within one week of time of order. I have watched it all the way through once, and will watch it again soon. Of course, now I want a new bow press, and other tools so I can start working on my gear myself !


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy

Order sent. - Joey


----------



## REDHDCHARM

Let me just say that this Gentleman is an example of "Archers helping Archers" and a asset to the Archery community as a whole. Commendable!! :thumb: 

I ordered mine and will devour all his expertise and knowledge!

Thanks LeEarl...in many ways!! 

*


----------



## Greg / MO

> Well, Greg might be right but I think the DVD will be there a few days before the big box!!!


LeEarl, I will wait patiently for both, and I can assure you -- whatever it is it will be appreciated to the utmost. 

Thank you sir, and more importantly, thank you for providing this DVD at such a low cost so as to make it easily accessible for us to learn from. I can't wait to receive _both_ boxes...

The timing on the output of your DVD couldn't be better for me, as I have taken a couple new bows to some local shops and come away very disappointed at how some people just simply don't care about taking care of someone else's brand new equipment.

I actually had a dealer throw my brand new '06 Allegiance outfitted in Hardwoods HD in a press and just start cranking down on it, oblivious to the fact he had trapped the hush kit between the limb and the roller in his Apple press. By the time I could say anything and have him back it off, he had already scraped part of the "BowTech" decal off; it was stuck to the underside of my hush kit. I mean, common sense would go a long way with some folks... 

Another dealer yesterday took my '06 Tribute -- again in Hardwoods HD -- and just started loosening the limb bolts like five turns in a flash, thinking he was lowering the weight to 65 lbs. I asked him incredulously if he had not read the owner's manuals for any of the new models he was selling, since they recommend not turning the limb bolts more than twice...

Did I mention I can't wait to get your DVD and start doing all my own work? :wink:


----------



## akaSharkey

I recieved and watched mine yesterday. What a wealth of information LeEarl is. Thanks for taking the time to share. A absolute bargin at $12. Brian


----------



## Hammer0419

A bargain is an absolute understatement. In my opinion he robbed himself only charging $12. Just an awesome product!


----------



## illbowhunter

Mailman delivered the DVD today.:RockOn: :RockOn: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap2: :clap2: 

I wonder if my boss will complain if I watch it instead of working today.


----------



## flyfishtn

Got mine Saturday!! Woohooo!!!!


----------



## plumkrazy

Got mine! Watched a bit, can't wait to finish- looks awesome!


----------



## capt ace

It's finally here. Good things do come to those who wait. Nicely done,Le Earl !


----------



## whoa

Received mine it is great well worth the wait:hail:


----------



## Hemingway

Got mine today!!! Thanks LeEarl for a great DVD!!!


----------



## hayman

hayman said:


> So, those that received the DVD, did you Pay Pal before or after Jan 9th? Just trying to figure when I should expect mine.
> 
> Won't do me any good now for Vegas but maybe it will help me tune for Louisville.
> 
> Bill
> *Still looking for that big box from LeEarl*



*Well just got back from Vegas and no DVD. Can you please check on my order. I paid on Jan 9th.*

Bill


----------



## flats1

I have not got my DVD yet either.


----------



## horstie

*Dvd*

I found my DVD in the mailbox this afternoon. :RockOn: :RockOn: 
Thanks LeEarl


----------



## robertyb

Mine came in today.

Am I happy with it?












Hell yes,

Awesome job LeEarl. You can work on my bow anytime


----------



## Bellows1

hayman said:


> *Well just got back from Vegas and no DVD. Can you please check on my order. I paid on Jan 9th.*
> 
> Bill


He's going alphabetically by first name  not by when you paid. 

You and I will be just before... Xopia Jones. :faint2:


----------



## LeEarl

Yeah by first name, BUT it was only a matter of days and all DVDs were shipped out. Everything has been sent to those that ordered on or before Feb 10th. You should have it very soon. 

Keep checking and it will come!! :tongue:


----------



## Bellows1

LeEarl said:


> Yeah by first name, BUT it was only a matter of days and all DVDs were shipped out. Everything has been sent to those that ordered on or before Feb 10th. You should have it very soon.
> 
> Keep checking and it will come!! :tongue:


I'm just dogging ya LeEarl, don't pay no attention to me.  

As my Grandmother always said, "You'll get it when you get it, not before" 

Changing my name thou, call me AAAAWilliam.


----------



## Lock On

Got mine today and watched a few minutes of it. Can't wait to see the rest. The boy oughta go to Hollywood and make movies. Great job LeEarl. Hope you were just joking about not doing another one, or maybe just ticked off at the time, but you do need to consider making another in the future. I forgot who said it, but they did say...."knowledge brings with it responsibility". So you are responsible to share this wealth of knowledge with the rest of us. Know what I mean? My daddy (Rest his soul) always told me....."The rewards for a mans toil is not what he recieves for it, but rather what he becomes from it". But I do hope that your financial reward was enough. If not consider upping the price a little (not to much) bit to make it worth the while.
Thanks again and look forward maybe to visiting with you some time in the future. I have your e-mail.


----------



## Hemingway

I agree, he deffinately needs to make another one!!! Maybe in the form of a series :wink: . I just wish someone had a spare binary cam bow laying around, so we could get some tuning help on them.


----------



## BradClark

Lock On said:


> Hope you were just joking about not doing another one, or maybe just ticked off at the time, but you do need to consider making another in the future.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Iabow

Thanks LeEarl, awesome dvd. Really love the way you tied your peep in and I finally got how to finish my serving right.


----------



## KLM

*LeEarl's da man!*

Got mine yesterday! Grabbed a :beer: and watched the whole thing. Absolutely great job. Here's to ya LeEarl:beer:

Ken


----------



## kraiza

Got my DVD. Very good. LeEarl you have my vote :wink:


----------



## illbowhunter

*LeEarl, I am mad at you!!!!*

Because of you I didn't get much sleep last night. I started watching your DVD and couldn't stop. 

*Very good job.*

Was well worth the wait. 

I'm going to be hitting the coffee hard today.


----------



## Kiteman

*Mon*

Mine arrived Monday.....no time to even think about watching yet, but I have it!!


----------



## MJScore

Got my dvd yesterday. By the way I'm mad at you too! I started watching it and could not stop until it was done(sometime after midnight). Awesome job, very well done. I can't wait until I get home from work to try some of the stuff on my bow to see how I've done so far setting mine up. I hope that if you improve any way on the dvd next year you will not stop from making another. I know I will buy it.


----------



## tawlman82

*heres a hit for ya*

I just placed an order for your dvd. I can't wait to get it...i've heard nothing but good things about it


----------



## Gerry50

*Dvd arrived today*

Mine arrived today all the way to Scotland thanks to LeEarl for a quality product have watched it all and found a wealth of information.By the way i shoot a Hoyt Ultratec with spiral cams i love this bow.The info will come in real handy as i'm fairly new to compounds.Thanks again LeEarl.Did i tell you how much i love my bow yeah i'm sure i did.and i love this dvd.

Good shooting and best wishes to all from Scotland.


----------



## Bellows1

:zip: 

Anyone want to sell me their DVD?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*Jackpot!!!!!!!!!*

Well, I wandered out to the mailbox yesterday and what did I see but three long-awaited items: The LeEarl Archery Setup & Tuning DVD, the new issue of Bowhunting World, and the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

Which one to look at first? Hmmmm.  What are you kidding me? Not even a question!!! The DVD was number 2. Haven't even looked at Bowhunting World, yet.  

LeEarl, I sincerely thank you for all the effort you put into making it and the hassles of delivering it. You have underpriced the DVD and need to raise the price to make it more worth your while. $15-$20 would seem more appropriate. And what a classy thing to do by giving away a bow!! :star: :star: :star:

Now rest up for those yearling does you're gonna shoot this fall!:wink:


----------



## lechwe

Mine came yesterday. Haven't had time to watch a lot of it but I was able to get through the part showing how to tie on loops. That was worth teh price of the DVD for me. Now I can stop paying $6 a crack plus labor to have one put on. 

Thanks


----------



## T-LaBee

*The BEST $12 I have ever spent on archery!!!!*

I got mine yesterday also...All I can say is this is the best use of 12 bucks that I can think of for an archer. BAR NONE!
I grew up in Minnesota and he sounds EXACTLY like my cousin. I have been gone for almost 20 years so Minnesota accent is all but gone.

Thanks LeEarl!

Tom


----------



## bry2476

Great Job LeEarl! Loved the DVD. Alot of good information for Proshop owners and novices. I would reccommend to anyone. Also fast shipping time, I am glad that people are praising instead of complaining now. You deserve all the praise.


----------



## Bellows1

LeEarl, I appologize for the ribbing. The DVD came in today and works fine.
I did skip to the end and watched the give-away. :thumbs_up 

Thank you for all your time and effort that went into making this DVD. 

Bill


----------



## Greg / MO

LeEarl,

I've just got to take time out from watching this thing and give you your props!!!

Like a lot of the others have said, I've seen just one or two things on here already in the five minutes I've been able to watch so far that has made the price seem ridiculously low for what I'm learning here...

I did skip to the back and watch the piece on the giveaway, too.. :wink: Thanks a ton! What a gesture to do something that nice for your clientele!!


----------



## hayman

Looks Like I am going to be the *LAST GUY* to get this DVD. Still no delivery.

Bill


----------



## mtrain

*Awesome*

My DVD arrived on Feb. 10 and I watched it Tuesday night. Awesome job LeEarl and thank you very much. 
David


----------



## Bowtech Freak

LeEarl I sent you a pm.


----------



## flats1

Mine finally got here. Thanks


----------



## evworld

Am I the only one that hasn't recieved theirs yet. My first name starts with E and I ordered on Jan 5th. :sad:


----------



## Ephrata arch

*ttt*

No I didn't get mine yet either I also ordered arond the 5th. I'f I don't get it by Sat I'm going to try and contact him.


----------



## hayman

Ordered Jan 9th, still no DVD.


----------



## TobaBow

I ordered on Jan.6/06. No DVD yet. Still patiently waiting though!

Dereck


----------



## evworld

Mine came today.... Thanks LeEarl....


----------



## wheels3563

i got mine about a week ago ,some great info,great job leEarl,my only question is who got the BIG package.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Ordered mine on 1/07/06 and haven't seen it yet. Maybe it will be waiting for me when I get back home next Tuesday. Fingers crossed!

NC


----------



## Greg / MO

> my only question is who got the BIG package.


The BIG package hasn't arrived so far as I know, but I'll be sure to let you know when it does! :wink:


----------



## Postone

*Excellent Job!!!*

This DVD is Great...

I have learned so much in a matter of hours..
I will still use my local pro shop, but I will handle some of the smaller jobs myself!!!!


----------



## bowhunter2117

Just ordered my copy. Its been years since my last bow purchase and with my new bow tech stalker and its single cam I’m looking for all the info I can get my hands on. Thanks for the time it took to help other bow hunters


----------



## yoda

*string and arrow*

well i just went out and brought a string level and arrow level great little gadgets same as le demonstrated on the dvd 
takes all the guess work out of it 


now where do you get a decent vise to hold your bow in ???


----------



## Greg / MO

Yoda,

Search "Toad" here on AT... Literally hundreds and hundreds of satisfied customers for his presses and vices...

You can go straight to his ordering site at www.mccormicarchery.com


----------



## LeEarl

Hey guys, I just got back from Idaho and will reply to all PMs and e-mail by tomorrow. I assure you that ALL DVDs have shipped that were ordered before Feb. 10th and the rest are going out this week. I have 20 more ready to ship tomorrow. Unreal how many have ordered after reading all the positive posts about the DVD!! Thanks to everyone  

I am also getting the replacements out by Wed. this week. Remember, if you are having problems with your DVD, PM me and send it back. I will send you a replacement. I did get 2 back so far and 1 had a broken hub on the DVD. No wonder why it would not play!!!! No problem replacing that one.


----------



## Greg / MO

> Hey guys, I just got back from Idaho ...


Then I'll look for the BIG BOX some time this week as well! :wink:


----------



## CLB

Anyone in Canada get theirs yet? Ordered during the first week of January and haven't seen anything yet.

CLB


----------



## tman704

I got mine this weekend, Thanks. Hope to watch it tomorrow.

Tony


----------



## tj_29

Received mine in Canada today!!!!!


----------



## TobaBow

Glad to see that the DVD is know being delivered in Canada.:whoo: 

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I still haven't seen mine yet! I will continue to be patient until the end of this week! 

NC


----------



## MrPenguin

CLB said:


> Anyone in Canada get theirs yet? Ordered during the first week of January and haven't seen anything yet.
> 
> CLB


Got mine yesterday :tongue:


----------



## LeEarl

Greg, it just might be on its way 

All the DVDs ordered on or before Feb 20th have shipped. The rest should go out tomorrow and Monday!!

Thanks,


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

*Mine's here!*

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :beer:


----------



## Doc Holliday

THANKS LE EARL!

Another great dvd. :thumbs_up


----------



## jace

Ordered mine today, 23 Feb, hope its here soon, cant wait to try that walk back thing.


----------



## pse4me2

LeEarl I sent you a pm.


----------



## NockOn

Got mine today and it plays fine on my laptop. No big box though. Maybe it got hold back at the border.

Cheers,


----------



## Just 1 More

Ordered mine just now... looking forward to watching it :beer:


----------



## shoot em up man

Just ordered, can't wait to get it.


----------



## bowhunter2117

*Backorder??*

By chance is the dvd on backorder I ordered on the 18th and it has not arrived


----------



## mobowhntr

I received mine today, and just watched it from beginning to end. Excellent DVD, if you havent gotten one you should really consider it. Great job LeEarl.:beer:


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*ordered one*

ordered one of the vidios cant wait for it to come in going to be building a string jig and a bow press in the up coming weeks


----------



## 20-4X

*Tuning DVD*

Order in today... Thanks in advance... Jerry


----------



## sw185

*ordered mine*

Hello all. New to At forum. Lots of good info from you guys. Ordered my DVD on the 20th and patiently waiting(actually can't wait for it to get here- ha ha ). Sounds like a great DVD. Also going to get the centershot tool from Bartman. If anybody has good bowpress plans they want to share contact me please. Thanks guys, really enjoy this forum.


----------



## bowhunter2117

bowhunter2117 said:


> By chance is the dvd on backorder I ordered on the 18th and it has not arrived


Thank God for honest neighbors. The postman delivered my copy to the wrong address :faint2: . My neighbor drooped it off today I watched it and if you have not yet ordered it do yourself a favor and place that order today. The dvd is packed full of useful info thanks for taking the time to help fellow archery hunters in the quest for better shooting. Thanks mike


----------



## Hayseedcaver

Ordered mine on a Monday, and received it on Saturday. I found it to be a very informative production. Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## beenfarr

ordered mne on the 16th, still waiting..... :beer:


----------



## LeEarl

All orders made on or before Feb 26th are SHIPPED. If you do not have yours yet and it has been more then 2 weeks let me know so I can get it figured out!! They all have shipped. I did get 1 back with a bad address, but that person was conteacted by E-mail today.

Thanks to everyone for keeping my family and I soooo buisy


----------



## bplummer

*Got Mine...*

I watched it once in the family room with my wife. The second time I watched it on my laptop with headphones and took my time.

After trying to absorb all the material that pertained to my setup, I picked up on the following tip. The placement of the anchor point is critical. I knew that, but when LeEarl demonstrated his technique a light came on.

I immediately moved my target block into the bedroom! Got the mirrors setup so I could look at myself at full draw and began thinking and adjusting the wall stop. The target was there so I could release and shoot rather than let down. Shooting rather than letting down from an anchor point helped me decide if it felt right.

After about an hour, I had exhausted all my ideas and felt pretty good about the changes.

The next week my scores in the local leagues came up quite a bit. In the target league I went up from 390 to 413. 

Thanks, LeEarl for the excellent DVD and I hope you think through some more of your tuning techniques and produce another DVD in the future.


----------



## bigcountry67

*Fast service*

I recieved my DVD on 2-10-06 and it wouldnt play.I sent it back on the 11th.I got my new one today.I was very impressed with the rapid turn around time.The DVD is te best $12 anyone could spend on archery.I am looking forward to future dvd's from LeEarl.


----------



## Canadian Buck

What is the procedure for ordering,could someone tell me please.
Thanks,
CB


----------



## wolfface

I received mine today, great video worth ever cent. Thank LeEarl


----------



## Bellows1

Canadian Buck said:


> What is the procedure for ordering,could someone tell me please.
> Thanks,
> CB


Click on the link, it will bring you to his website to order.


http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html


----------



## CLB

Recieved mine. Looks good. Thanks alot.

CLB


----------



## nwsoftball

Ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## kpsingleton

Sent my payment via paypal on the 13th and still no dvd. 

Sent a PM to LeEarly yesterday so hopefully he looks into it.

Can't wait to get it though!


----------



## Duck65

kpsingleton said:


> Sent my payment via paypal on the 13th and still no dvd.
> 
> Sent a PM to LeEarly yesterday so hopefully he looks into it.
> 
> Can't wait to get it though!


Same here.:sad:


----------



## kpsingleton

I can understand that a few people didn't get the dvd that already paid for it. I know he is probably getting a lot of orders and it is a full time job just keeping everything organized.

I am sure they will be on the way soon!


----------



## MysticFlight

*No Video Yet*

Ordered mine on Feb. 11th and still no video:sad:


----------



## BADboys

*ordered today*

Sent payment via paypal today!


----------



## BrushSniper

*dvd*

Ordered today and waiting!!!


----------



## Puffer99

Mine came today, I am very happy with it. FYI for any Canadians out there, I ordered on Jan 6 and it just got here today so you may be in for a bit of a wait but it is well worth it. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## Ptrbilt

Just ordered mine. Looking forward to gwtting it to go along with my new Tyrkon.


----------



## kg4tyr

Just oredered mine


----------



## kudu60

*Dvd*

I oredered mine.
Iám waiting.
I hope you can ship it to Germany.

Andreas/ KUDU60


----------



## 20-4X

*Tuning DVD*

Got mine today...just ordered last Sunday!!  Thanks alot LeEarl!! Jerry


----------



## bschwein

Got mine yesterday and watched it last night....Thanks a million...


----------



## sixfootunder

just ordered mine yesterday.
Can't wait to see it.
thanks


----------



## LeEarl

Every order has been shipped along with the placements for those that did not get theirs from the first shipping (no idea what happened there!)


----------



## Duck65

Got mine today!!!!! Thanks LeEarl.


----------



## archer109

Got mine today, too


----------



## affe22

I'm excited about getting mine. Just got a good deal on a bowmaster bowpress too so I'll be ready!


----------



## strikerII

*Tuning DVD*

Just got finished with the DVD. What a great job, you deserve alot of credit for it's production and time involved. I have been shooting compounds and recurves for the last 38 years and I usually setup my own bows, but I gotta say, this DVD gave me some little insights/helpful tips to use and they will be a BIG help to archers who wanna start tuning thier own bow. Thanks for a great job.


----------



## Duck65

*Geat DVD*

If you shoot a bow, you need to get this DVD!!!!!!! Man I am impressed. :hail: LeEarl :hail: you are a true professional!!! Someone once said " It is noble to teach ones self, but it is nobler to teach others".


----------



## ace shooter

ttt


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

Just placed an order 

Hope its as good as everyone says


----------



## crarbo1

Placed my order yesterday. I can't wait to get it.

Thanks,


----------



## BADboys

*Now that was quick!!!*

Ordered on March 1st, received it on March 4th.


Thanks for the production and your response time.


----------



## LeEarl

All DVD's are being shipped in about 2 days from time of order unless you order during the weekend. I have only had a few problems with shipping issues where people did not get thier DVD when I shipped it. No idea but those have been shipped again.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Greg / MO

LeEarl, what about the "big package" ... Have you shipped that yet?


----------



## kudu60

*Thanks From Germany*

Got mine yesterday and watched it last night....Thanks from Germany!!!!!
I`am enthusiastic!!!!!!!!!!!

Andreas


----------



## nigelju

*Happy man in UK with setup dvd*

   Got mine today, March 8th, 2006    
Watched it as soon has I got in,IT is Great many....Thanks from ME 
loved it 
:wink:


----------



## rackman

Just ordered one. Hope it is as good as you guys say it is.


----------



## jace

Got mine yesterday, havent looked at it yet, but I will tonight.


----------



## nwsoftball

*Got mine Tuesday!*

It shipped really fast. I've watched it once and it's very informative. We need a Hoyt chapter though!


----------



## illbowhunter

> We need a Hoyt chapter though!


I agree. Totally awesome video otherwise. 

*How about some Hoyt tips?!?!?*


----------



## LeEarl

The Hoyts tune just like the rest. And the cams on the Newberry are the same as the Cam&1/2. You tune the cams the same way. I did not go into the Spiral cam because not many people shoot them and we did not have a Zephyr cam bow in the shop.

Next time guys


----------



## Barrage

I got the DVD in less than a week!

One thing that opened my eyes was how simply you approached the initial center shot. Eye balling it! I've been struggling with a new rest and getting my bow to shoot good with it. I was using a GKF center shot thing, and had become frustrated with my groupings and fine tuning. By eye balling and then fine tuning with paper and walk back I've got it shooting good again! While watching that segment my thought was, that's too simple. And it was!


----------



## mighty_mace

Just placed an order for one....can't wait to check it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## REDHDCHARM

LeEarl

Received mine and I am duly impressed. You obviously put some serious time and your vast knowledge into this venture. Thank you very much!

You are a asset to the Archery community and exemplify "Archers helping Archers" :thumb:

Don't miss out on this one folks! 

The only problem is that........................it is worth much more than he is selling it for.


----------



## bruteforce1

Sent payment via paypal today! Looking forward to the DVD!!!!


----------



## JawsDad

Sent paypal payment. Thanks!


----------



## DwayneR

Sent payment today!

I truely look forward to receiving the DVD!


Dwayne


----------



## Ottoslanding

I ordered one yesterday but haven't heard anything from them.

Assuming they will just ship it out.

Did anyone else hear from them after placing the order?

Otto


----------



## crarbo1

Got mine today! Great DVD. I didn't recieve any confirmation after I ordered but got it in about a week.

Thanks again,


----------



## oh-bowhunter

*Dvd*

Ordered one today,sent payment via paypal.Can't wait to get it!


----------



## kodiak

I sent a paypal payment on the 13th for the DVD.
Thanks, Kim.


----------



## martinarquero

always looking for new videos, sent payment thanks.
Martin.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I finally received my DVD and have been enjoying it very much. Nicely done LeEarl and thanks for getting one out to me so quickly!!

NC


----------



## uphunter15

*Just ordered mine!!*

Just ordered mine a minute ago and haven't recieved it yet:wink: 

Lots of good being said about this, can't wait to see it myself.

Thanks


----------



## deerdad

Another happy archer. Mine came in after one week and like everyone
else, I love it. Good filming and clear instructions.
Thanks for taking the time to produce this for us.

Greg


----------



## waylonb19

Just put in an order...hope its as good as yall talk about...:darkbeer:


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER

I got a question for the guys that ordered the first video. Is this one worth ordering? Sounds like the same subjects are being covered but more in depth? The first video was great, couldn't imagine explaining things any more in depth then like was done on the first. Thanks for the input.

Travis


----------



## PatriotDually

Ordered mine today!


----------



## lunghit

Ordered mine today. Cant wait


----------



## fstgstdsmpay

Got mine a few weeks ago, and all I have to say is:RockOn: what a great video for sure learned way more than 12 bucks worth of stuff.


----------



## kodiak

*Help with dvd!*

I got mine today and I'm wanting to watch it bad, but it keeps pausing every 3 to 10 seconds. It stops ,skips, and starts again. I was watching it awhile like this hoping it would get better, but no luck. Is their something I can do with the dvd to make it work properly? I wiped it with a clean rag, but no luck, is their a cleaning solution I can try?
Thanks, Kodiak.


----------



## PatriotDually

Got mine yesterday!! Now i just need time to watch it lol


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

kodiak said:


> I got mine today and I'm wanting to watch it bad, but it keeps pausing every 3 to 10 seconds. It stops ,skips, and starts again. I was watching it awhile like this hoping it would get better, but no luck. Is their something I can do with the dvd to make it work properly? I wiped it with a clean rag, but no luck, is their a cleaning solution I can try?
> Thanks, Kodiak.


How old is your DVD player?

I have some older players home that won't play DVDs I burn in my computer. A newer one will play anything.

Can you try another player?


----------



## DECOY

Just ordered mine. Couldn't stand seeing all the good news about this video and not having it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mighty_mace

Just watched the dvd today...Great job on it...learned alot. 

Recommended for every archer out there.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Just placed an order
> 
> Hope its as good as everyone says



Still waiting ... Darn Customs ...Give it back !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 18javelin

Who won the box was it greg or what? what was in the BOW sized BOX? i ordered mine today so i hope i get it soon so i can smoke my buddys again but even worse this time:wink: but more importantly what was in the BOW SIZED BOX? i went through all these threads looking for just that and no answer.


----------



## PatriotDually

HAHA he tells you at the end of the video what is in the bow sized box lol. Heck i cant believe no one has posted on here that they got it yet.


----------



## Hep

Got my copy the other day. Been watching it all weekend.Now I know what all the ruckass was about.That is one of the best videos I've watched for setting bows up.Thanks for all your hard work with this video.Looking forward to seeing more videos in the future.Again thanks!


:thumbs_up :first: :hail: :thumb:


----------



## LeEarl

Big box has been shipped. The winning party moved and I was waiting for a new address to ship to. It is on the way to a great guy  Bow, sight and rest!!!!!

Thanks to everyone so far. I have sold more DVD's then I ever thought I would. My wife need a vacation now  (been helping me A LOT) but I say, keep on working


----------



## NY911

I never realized tieing in a peep was so easy! Thansk!


But one question....what kind of bow was that towards the end - with the funny shaped riser and the idler wheel out of round???:wink:


----------



## Houda

Just ordered my video, from the sound of things it's just what I've been looking for as a new bowhunter trying to figure out the equipment.

Hey LeEarl, have you shipped it yet? : Just kidding, take your time. I won't be up until about 8am, you have all kinds of time. :

Seriously, I just about wet myself reading this thread. Never seen so many people hopping from one foot to the other in one place before. Take the time you need, I'm looking forward to seeing your work! Thanks!

Houda


----------



## LeEarl

Houda,

I am all caught up and DVDs are being shipped with 2 days of order. Yours will go out on Thursday for sure if not sooner.


----------



## Houda

That's fine, but take your time, really -- I'm leaving tomorrow for a week and am in no particular hurry. I'm looking forward to learning; the more I practice with my bow (Mathews Switchback) the more questions I have!

What part of MN are you from? Half of my family is from a small town in SW MN called Pipestone -- anywhere near that?

Thanks!


----------



## martinarquero

*got info?*

I got the dvd yesterday and its full of great information, for the beginer and everyone else, thanks for a great product and fast shipping dont know how you do it for only 12 dll. AAA+++
Martin.


----------



## Greg / MO

> Who won the box was it greg or what? what was in the BOW sized BOX? i ordered mine today so i hope i get it soon so i can smoke my buddys again but even worse this time but more importantly what was in the BOW SIZED BOX? i went through all these threads looking for just that and no answer.


Yep, I can officially confirm after today that I was the lucky winner of the Newberry bow LeEarl showed off at the end of the video!

Props to LeEarl for -- first of all -- putting out a first-rate video that will surely help many, many people, and secondly for offering up such a generous giveaway even when the quality of his product would have -- and does -- stand on its own merit. 

Thanks again; for the bow, yes -- but most of all for sharing your knowledge so freely.


----------



## Hep

Congrats Greg :thumb:


----------



## bowhunter0916

*Money sent*

Paypal it is... I have heard nothing but great things about this video and cant wait to receive it. Thank you ahead of time for your hard work.


----------



## BLB752

Well I just gotta see what it is all about. Paypal payment sent.

Really enjoyed the clip of your daughter shooting her bow. Mine is the same age. Got her a Genesis for her 5th birthday, but so far not much interest.:sad:


----------



## lunghit

Got mine today and watched it right away. Great job with it. Very informative. I should of bought it a long time ago. I learned a ton of information.


----------



## WNYArcher

Paypal yesterday! I clicked the pay now button and the DVD wasn't here yet? Looking forward to the video!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## KRnDe

*Great Product*

Received mine yesterday and its full of great information. I wanted to start doing some or my own work and have been looking for just this kind of information.

Thanks LeEarl for a great product and fast shipping. Worth much more then the price charged.


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks Mike  I am working on a way I can just e-mail the entire DVD, case and all, over the internet but everything I try the molecules get scrambled on reentry  (this is a joke - there is no way to send the DVD, case and all through e-mail) :wink: 

Thanks to everyeone that have bought the DVD. We have a great system right now and orders are going out very smooth.

I had 1 DVD that came back completly SMASHED!! The PO said it was their fault and they were sorry. I mean this package was trashed. The envelope was ripped all to heck and the case and DVD were busted into peices. I had already shipped the customer a new one becasue we thought it was lost in the mail. I guess it was more then lost!!


----------



## cdmonline

Just ordered mine the other day. Just getting back into archery and this sounds exactly like what I've been looking for to help get me back up to speed on the equipment setup. Thanks!!!


----------



## Swifty

Ordered a copy just now...:darkbeer:


----------



## Gutshot2

*Order*

Sent paypal payment. Thanks!


----------



## 9935todd

*Dvd*

Thanks, ordered DVD today. Todd


----------



## Todzilla

*dvd*

ordered mine hope to see it soon ,thanks todd


----------



## ascmtn

OK, this looks like it might be the best $12 I've ever spent... just ordered mine... Thanks, can't wait to get it! 

For the price of an 18-pack of beer, this will likely prevent many headaches, both in bow tuning help and not drinking that extra 18-pack! This is a win/win!

Aaron Comer


----------



## rdneckhntr

Ordered mine yesterday...i cant wait!!!!

nathan


----------



## zamochit

Ordered a copy also


----------



## steve-o

Just ordered a copy too.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Epinepherine

Just ordered mine too. Like the previous 43,000 posts, I'm looking forward to it.

Thanks LeEarl,
Dennis


----------



## DECOY

Ordered mine on the 25 th, rec'd today......Thanks


----------



## LeEarl

Orders are going out the door!! All orders ordered by the 5th will be shipped out tomorrow and Friday. I will be gone over the weekend so I will get back on shipping out new orders on Monday and Tuesday.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## WNYArcher

Thanks for the quick service! Ordered on the 31st and it was in my mail box yesterday! Now that is fast! 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## WNYArcher

Great job! This was a very informative video. I just got back into archery so the set up and tunig skills were a little rusty so this was great. The money was definitely well spent.

Mike


----------



## Todzilla

*thanks*

the dvd was well done and has helped alot 
todd


----------



## BlackTimber

Okay, Okay! There has been so much good said about this DVD that I guess I have to get one to see what all the hype is about. 

I've been tuning and working on my bow for 15 years. If I get even one peice of goos info it will be worth it. Always trying to gain more knowlege. 

Looking forward to it.

Okay, I can't seem to find were to order. I went to this link www.TheSportsmensWayOut.com
but can't find it.???


----------



## Daniel BOOM

Funny I saw this post. I just ordered one today too.


----------



## Danny279

BlackTimber said:


> Okay, Okay! There has been so much good said about this DVD that I guess I have to get one to see what all the hype is about.
> 
> I've been tuning and working on my bow for 15 years. If I get even one peice of goos info it will be worth it. Always trying to gain more knowlege.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Okay, I can't seem to find were to order. I went to this link www.TheSportsmensWayOut.com
> but can't find it.???



Use the link on the very first post by LeEarl, takes you directly to the right page. Ordered a copy on the 31st....can't wait!


----------



## Epinepherine

Received today. For someone just getting into tuning, this is a great video. Thanks.


----------



## rdneckhntr

Just got it today and watched it. It tell everything you need to set up your own bow. 

Oh yea, I just found out my cams are outta sync....... darn it....another thing to fix....






Nathan


----------



## MNTreeClimber

JUst ordered mine, but it should be a quick ship for mine. It would be faster for me to drive "up north" to pick it up. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Danny279

Watched the video today and am very impressed. When someone makes something easy enough for me to follow they have done something!!! Great job LeEarl!


----------



## MikeK

This is a pretty good little book. 

_Simple Maintenance for Archery._
-by Ruth Rowe and Alan Anderson

Available from Amazon


----------



## Jim Puehl

I just ordered mine.


----------



## BowDean

*Happy Easter*

Sent paypal payment. Thanks!


----------



## Swifty

Ordered the 3rd, still waiting though


----------



## Elanus axillaris

*just ordered mine.*

Hi LeEarl, just ordered 1 thanks. let me know if postage to OZ is extra.


----------



## Todzilla

*Dvd*

It arrived about two weeks ago and all I can say is THANK YOU LaEarl for all your hard work. GREAT DVD !!!!!!


----------



## Bowtech182

Paypal sent for 1 video


----------



## RobJon

Ordered mine today, there was no option for postage fee so let me know if you require more for shipping.
Thanks


----------



## T.Herr

*dvd*

I order my today. Can not wait to see it, sound like this is a very useful dvd for me. Terry


----------



## PooManChoo

*Great!!!*

I just got mine yesterday and I must say Great Video, Grat Price, LeEarl you are Da Man!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter

*dvd*

I'm waiting, thanks alot can't wait to watch it.:cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## Daniel BOOM

I consider this dvd the best 12$ I have ever spent on anything.


----------



## RAP66

Just finished watching it!!!! Major Props!!! I now have a better understanding of the terms being used here :darkbeer:


----------



## JC FROM PHX

*tuning dvd*

Very well made,and has alot of information 
hope you the best Thank`s for great price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It`s A Steal for 12$


----------



## Lane

I just ordered mine! Can't wait!


----------



## PeterM

Just ordered mine! And yeah i hope it get to Aussie ok!


----------



## RingSteel

Dang, I don't get to browse AT that often. Looks like I missed the chance on the DVD.


----------



## Snood Slapper

Got your video a few weeks ago and finally watched it yesterday (no time due to work!). I've been doing my own tuning from a older video for a few years and really like doing it myself, but yours had some more in depth info. Great stuff and very helpful. I own a Newberry SB1 and was happy to see the B1 in your lineup. They are great bows and easy to tune. My SB1 is the TDC because I've never had dual cam bows because I was afraid they would be more complicated to tune. However after waching the sections on dual and hybrid cams, my next one will be. 

The only problem this KS boy had was interpreting that Northern MN accent!!

Great stuff and thanks LeEarl!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl

I am updateing a few things on the video right now and will have it ready in about 2 weeks. Stay tuned and I will post when it is ready. Main thing is I have a new bow in my hands soon and i want that one in the video  It will be the same info as before but just a few different bows.

Stay tuned  No pun intended


----------



## kraiza

Put me on the list for the new DVD. The other one was great!!! :wink:


----------



## ngabowhunter

I'M waiting the last one was great. thanks


----------



## rut-nut

I have one on order for 2 weeks now,can`t wait to get it. Have the first dvd,hope its just as good.


----------



## Ed Bock

*Mailing Address*

Does LeEarl have his mailing address listed? I can't seem to find anything listed.


----------



## rut-nut

its been almost a month now and nothing? whats up with LeEarl`s dvd.


----------



## tiresmoke216

Anyone want to sell a copy? My new string will be here in 2 weeks and I want to go over my set up!


----------



## ArrowPlains

*Hey LeEarl! How About An Update?*

By the sounds of what everyone is saying, I too am waiting for the release of the next edition.


----------



## TWilson

Are there any DVDs available still? I would like to order one, but the link on the first page is coming up as a bad link. Thanks for the help.


----------



## icicleboy

I would also love to know if there is anyone out here who can help out a newbie? I just got a used ultratec and got into archery (loving it!) but would love a DVD like this that could help me set up the bow, and work on form, etc. I've tried emailing leearl twice now with no response. Would someone be willing to host an ISO... and I can send funds to both leearl AND that person? I'd just love some positive direction.

Thanks a lot, 

Kevin


----------



## TWilson

Ttt


----------



## Macdave69

Any news, ????


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

*Is this DVD still for sale?*

Just curious if the gentleman offering the video is still selling these. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## pierce

The link is not working for me. Is there another link or site or contact info.

Benny


----------



## AZarcherybandit

LeEarl says he is updating the video. Check this link out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=415441


----------



## Darrell976

I can't access the site either! I've tried from two different computers with no luck. What is the correct address or an alternate address that I may use? Thanks!

Darrell


----------



## Croaker1973

*Video*



LeEarl said:


> Here is the link. I will be posting some short clips and pictures of the video early next week. We are leaving right after work for a snowmoblile race, my 5 year old is racing this year :teeth:
> 
> So here is the link, SORRY for the delay but I will make up for it!!
> 
> http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html


his link is not working do you have another?


----------



## FiveOarcher

*Dvd*

ive tried several times to access the site thinking it was bad timing but it still is not working. anyone send him a pm?


----------



## joe832002

i think the sight is down untill he updates the movie. once he does so im sure he will post a new link to were you can buy it. i will be looking foward to buying it.


----------



## WeZ

New member Scott here from Indiana... are there any DVD's at all left to purchase? Thanks!


----------



## stanley2969

LeEarl said:


> Here is the link. I will be posting some short clips and pictures of the video early next week. We are leaving right after work for a snowmoblile race, my 5 year old is racing this year :teeth:
> 
> So here is the link, SORRY for the delay but I will make up for it!!
> 
> http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html




link is not working for me unless im doing something wrong help if u can thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl

That link is an old one. I am working on the DVD, but with my kids starting to race right now, indoor season and other things like work :wink: it is not 100% yet. I will have the DVD ready by the end of Jan and will be ready to ship right away. I am working on a deal right now to have someone make the DVD's and ship them.

More info to come.....


----------



## ernietrucker

Is this different than the release about this time last year?


----------



## menaztricks

LeEarl said:


> That link is an old one. I am working on the DVD, but with my kids starting to race right now, indoor season and other things like work :wink: it is not 100% yet. I will have the DVD ready by the end of Jan and will be ready to ship right away. I am working on a deal right now to have someone make the DVD's and ship them.
> 
> More info to come.....



If distribution is a problem because of time, you could try offering it as a download too. Check out www.totalvid.com


----------



## Scrapeliner

*Page Cannot Be Displayed*

Just wondering if anyone else is having access issues with this website? I will try later in the week.


----------



## ciscokid

Me 2!


----------



## Zypher

Is this over? I can't get that link to work.


----------



## mitchell

Put me on the list.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



LeEarl said:


> Here is the link. I will be posting some short clips and pictures of the video early next week. We are leaving right after work for a snowmoblile race, my 5 year old is racing this year :teeth:
> 
> So here is the link, SORRY for the delay but I will make up for it!!
> 
> http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html



--------
Hello 
For some reason my computer says it cank find this web link.

Now I would like to have two.
LeEarl send me please your ordering address for money orders or a phone number for a credit card sale.. 
To ] [email protected]

Thanks
G D Bond [Unk


----------

